# Comcast (Xfinity) is moving most HD channels around 4/20, good test for ROVI guide service



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just got a letter from Comcast that around 4/20 they are moving most channels into what they are calling neighborhoods. this is only for channels 1000 and above. Now they have CBS (1003) NBC (1004) Fox (1006) and ABC (1008) one after another, and the last number is somewhat like the OTA number except Fox that is OTA 61 the new line up will be CBS at 1003 NBC at 1030 Fox at 1061 and ABC at 1008, most other channels are changing position, how will TiVo-Rovi handle this, and is Hartford the only place this is happing ?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I have Comcast in Philly suburbs and have not received that notice yet. Haven't gotten my mpeg4 transition letter from them yet either even though TiVo sent me an email about it last week.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Comcast 1000+ Channels Guide Data

New Channel Lineup Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

They are not moving the channels, merely making copies in the 1000's. The original channel numbers can still be used. It's already happened here in Houston. A few channels were wrong, such as west coast feeds when they should be east coast feeds. I am slowly getting them fixed by reporting lineup errors via the TiVo website.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

andyf said:


> They are not moving the channels, merely making copies in the 1000's. The original channel numbers can still be used. It's already happened here in Houston. A few channels were wrong, such as west coast feeds when they should be east coast feeds. I am slowly getting them fixed by reporting lineup errors via the TiVo website.


Are you using the new numbers instead of staying with the old? I'm curious why?

I haven't changed yet, and am wondering if I should.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I am using the new numbers. All my favorites are now in the 1000s with the exception of AXSTV which is listed as HDNET in the 1000s with no data. I have submitted a request to change it to AXSTV. TiVo already changed the FXHD-W and BRAVOHD-W to the east coast feeds after I submitted a request, the process seems quite smooth.

Why? Mainly because I was bored, but it took about 2 days to get everything how I wanted. Also, I thought I read in the Xfinity forums that in the future that new HD channels would only be added to the 1000s. In the lineup there are HD placeholders for nearly every channel, so some parts of the country get HD channels where others don't. It will make it difficult to see when a new HD channel is added because we won't see a lineup change message, since they're are already in the lineup albeit inactive.

There are errors in other channels but since I don't watch those channels, nor display them, they're off my radar.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I will be because some channels that are only SD now will be HD in the 1000's. 3 of 6 HBO channels are standard def, but will be HD in the 1000 block. This will also put all six in a row in the guide. Same with TV land. Mine are active now. Tivo shows the channels but have no data.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

andyf said:


> They are not moving the channels, merely making copies in the 1000's. The original channel numbers can still be used. It's already happened here in Houston. A few channels were wrong, such as west coast feeds when they should be east coast feeds. I am slowly getting them fixed by reporting lineup errors via the TiVo website.


The letter I got said they were moving channels above 1000 IE channel 1004 (NBC) will go to 1030, are you saying that after the move 1004 will still be NBC HD, and 1030 will also be NBC HD ?? And if that is true how long will they keep the copies of all channels above 1000 ?


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

It has already happened in the Sacramento, CA area. As mentioned, at this time anyway, they are copies of the under-1000 channels. I set the guide display to "order by name" and deleted the under-1000 channels when there are duplicates. I also noticed that many channels have both an East Coast and West Coast feed. And just in case anyone wonders about this, there are not duplicate copies of the channel on the cable itself; it is Cable Card mapping table that presents a physical channel on several user-visible channels in the guide.


----------



## dre_dbldbl (Dec 3, 2005)

CharlesH said:


> It has already happened in the Sacramento, &#8230;; it is Cable Card mapping table that presents a physical channel on several user-visible channels in the guide.


Am trying to understand; is it the CableCard just pointing to channel on the lower numbers? Or is it an actual channel feed replicated on the 1000+ "neighborhood"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dre_dbldbl said:


> Am trying to understand; is it the CableCard just pointing to channel on the lower numbers? Or is it an actual channel feed replicated on the 1000+ "neighborhood"?


Easy to test. In TiVo Diagnostics/TiVo box Diagnostics, find the channel. Under it is the frequency. Just compare the two virtual channel numbers and frequencies. My HBO HD is 201 and 701. And the same frequency. It's what the VCT (Virtual Channel Table) does.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dre_dbldbl said:


> Am trying to understand; is it the CableCard just pointing to channel on the lower numbers? Or is it an actual channel feed replicated on the 1000+ "neighborhood"?


Channel numbers are virtual and just pointers (what Joe says above). You can have multiple channel numbers pointing to the same source. Comcast had that for quite a while here with channels in both the 200/300 and 800/900 ranges before they finally killed the lower number duplicates.

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, the cablecard provides the mapping between a channel number and the actual freq that gets tuned, which means multiple channels can map to the same freq. We've had multiple channel numbers for HBO HD for years and now will soon get all the 1000+ Comcast channel numbers which I will likely just ignore.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Chicago recently went to this to new lineup. I'm a fan of the idea in practice but so far the execution has not been great. I've submitted 6-8 line up changes to Rovi/TiVo. Its been a mess. 

The first request that I submitted contained a link to the new lineup. I came home about a week later to find 100+ channels added in the 1000+ channel range. WOW! But then I discovered that whoever added those channels marked a bunch of them as HD even though they weren't. So I submitted another change listing all that channels that were not HD.

Another update came about a week later which corrected most of the HD issues but then I noticed that some of the guide data was wrong. That was because the call letters were off by a letter or two on those channels. So another change submitted.

Through all of this they continued to list WGN on 1009 as the CW. Its no longer the CW in Chicago. I told them to change the icon to the local WGN icon, not the WGN America icon. Well that really confused someone as they then changed the call letters from WGNDT to WGNTDT which is a completely different channel out of another state. AND The CW icon stayed! Another change request submitted.

Now WGN is correct on 1009 (WGNDT) but there's no icon though. I put in a change: please add the WGN icon! And please add the CW icon to channel 1050 (the call letters are WPWRDT). Well, a week or so later... the TBN icon was added and the call letters were changed to WWRSDT. REALLY?!?

I haven't sent anymore submissions. Channel 1050 is still screwed up.

I feel like I'm doing someone's job for them without getting paid. Sooner or later I will (or someone else will) put in a lineup change but for right now I'm frustrated that I have to keep on doing this.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

You're not inspiring confidence; I'm getting the lineup mass-change in Huntsville, AL, in just over a week. We already have all the HDs at 1000+, so this is a mass re-order (I understand some places still have the HDs under 1000, and they're just getting new numbers; we had that happen several years ago here). I'm expecting my TiVo to be useless for a while.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

burdellgp said:


> You're not inspiring confidence; I'm getting the lineup mass-change in Huntsville, AL, in just over a week. We already have all the HDs at 1000+, so this is a mass re-order (I understand some places still have the HDs under 1000, and they're just getting new numbers; we had that happen several years ago here). I'm expecting my TiVo to be useless for a while.


Not if the new channel numbers are copies and the old numbers still work as some have said. On my letter I could find no duplicates IE Fox is moving from 1006 to 1061, but nothing is listed to go to the old 1006 channel, so Fox may be on both channels, at least for the time being, per this post Comcast is not using two different RF frequency, it just the cable card points to Fox if tuned to 1061 or 1006.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I didn't get a letter for this, but I noticed when I look at my local lineup online they have channels listed in the 1000's. Also some in the 20000s and 30000s. Those don't work if I manually tune them but the 1000 channels do.

1) I love the first FAQ on Comcast's site is.....will this increase my bill?  You know people despise cable companies for a reason!!
2) Any idea why they are doing this to begin with?

-Kevin


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

kbmb said:


> 2) Any idea why they are doing this to begin with?
> 
> -Kevin


They're grouping types of channels together. News channels together, Sports channels together, Locals together etc. (mostly!).

It also creates a national lineup where everyone's channel numbers are the same. (except for locals of course)


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

andyf said:


> They're grouping types of channels together. News channels together, Sports channels together, Locals together etc. (mostly!).
> 
> It also creates a national lineup where everyone's channel numbers are the same. (except for locals of course)


Gotcha....thanks!

-Kevin


----------



## saharasurfer (Feb 6, 2002)

they are NOT merely duplicating the channels for my area. (I'm in New Haven / Branford, CT). For example, ESPN2 is going from 1606 to 1206 and 1206 is currently being used for TNT. From my viewpoint, starting at 1000 up, it's a lot of channels being changed. And roll out is "on or around 4/26". I doubt this will be timed with any precision between Comcast and the Tivo Guide.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Wait... so areas that supposedly already had the master channel lineup are getting a *new* master channel lineup for cable, and now instead of using 1000+(former analog cable channel number), they're now using 1000+(former OTA analog channel number/current PSIP OTA channel number)? This is just getting weirder and weirder. I don't have a TiVo on Comcast anymore, but my parents have X1 in Branford... I guess they'll have yet *another* channel lineup. I thought the end game was the current one, which actually makes a lot of sense, unlike the former system in the 200's that made no sense at all.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes. In Huntsville, AL, we got the "HD channels grouped by type on numbers 1000+" several years ago. Now we're getting a new lineup, with the same basic groups moved around.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

BTW: for those waiting for Comcast to screw up their channel lineups: be ready to wait. Huntsville, AL got the lineup change letter for a change "on or about 4/8/2017". It is evening on the 9th and the channels still haven't moved. Unless they are using the European date format, and they really meant August 4, they obviously missed. At this point, the info website at Your Xfinity channel lineup will be updated isn't even working for me (put in a ZIP but no lineup listed).

I guess it is good that TiVo didn't pick up the scheduled change?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

burdellgp said:


> BTW: for those waiting for Comcast to screw up their channel lineups: be ready to wait. Huntsville, AL got the lineup change letter for a change "on or about 4/8/2017". It is evening on the 9th and the channels still haven't moved. Unless they are using the European date format, and they really meant August 4, they obviously missed. At this point, the info website at Your Xfinity channel lineup will be updated isn't even working for me (put in a ZIP but no lineup listed).
> 
> I guess it is good that TiVo didn't pick up the scheduled change?


My letter came in around April 1st and said that the change would be around April 20th, so I have 10 more days to see what if anything will happen.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Still no letter in the Philly area. Their HQ is right down the Schuylkill and we are always the last to get anything new. Maybe it's to prevent pitchforks.


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I have Comcast in Philly suburbs and have not received that notice yet. Haven't gotten my mpeg4 transition letter from them yet either even though TiVo sent me an email about it last week.


I just got the letter from Comcast in Chesco, so I guess we're up


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Torgo said:


> I just got the letter from Comcast in Chesco, so I guess we're up


I'm in Chester County too so I guess I'll be getting my letter soon.


----------



## Papageno (Jan 30, 2005)

I notice that now shows are available to record on these new HD channels (with numbers over 1000), but do I need to bother with them? The old channel numbers still work and have the advantage that for most of them you just add 700 to the SD channel number. So in Portland 06 is the CBS affiliate, 706 is the HD version.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

The posted link to check worked for me "25414" and mentioned no changes *at this time. I've seen nothing of a letter and for the time being no concern!


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, looks like they fixed the web page. Still no actual channel moves here.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I always wondered why, at least for the 1-99 channels, they didn't use the same channel + 700 (in my case) for the HD version... and then fill in the gaps with other channels. That's true for the OTA channels for me, but IIRC, not for CNN, etc. I think CNN is 56 for me SD, and 759 HD, for example.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

One thing about this new layout - they are integrating all channels in the 1000+ lineup. If there's an HD version, it is HD, but the remaining SD channels will be in the groups. That means that if they add an HD version of an existing SD channel, they can just swap it out in the 1000+ lineup. So, if you convert to using all the 1000+ channels, you shouldn't have to ever learn new numbers (until they change them again).


----------



## logicman (Sep 14, 2005)

I am in Putnam County, NY. I received the letter describing upcoming channel changes a few weeks ago with an implementation date on or about April 12. On the evening of April 12, Comcast did switch the channels but my Premiere XL4 still had the old channel line up. I forced it to connect but that did not clear up the issue. I restarted the box this morning but that did not correct the issue so I called TiVo support. The technician verified that TiVo was aware of the Comcast changes and suggested I go through guided set up to get the new channel line up. He gave me case number and said to call back if that did not correct the issue.

Guided set up did not resolve the issue so I called back. This time the technician told me that TiVo only found out about the Comcast channel line up change on April 11 and they were still working on fixing the issue which could take 3-7 days. I asked to speak with her superviser but after listening to hold music for 10 minutes I hung up.

I went to TiVo settings->Channels->Channel List and began comparing it with the channel list Comcast provided and noticed that some but not all of the moved channels were labelled correctly, but in some cases channels such as TCM and MGM HD appeared in the list twice, under both the old and new channel numbers. I manually activated the new channels and was able to view content on the new channels so that is all working. However, the guide data is still based on the old channel line up. 

If TiVo wants to tout how much better their boxes are than the cable companies' boxes, they need to be more on top of situations like this.


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

logicman said:


> I am in Putnam County, NY. I received the letter describing upcoming channel changes a few weeks ago with an implementation date on or about April 12. On the evening of April 12, Comcast did switch the channels but my Premiere XL4 still had the old channel line up. I forced it to connect but that did not clear up the issue. I restarted the box this morning but that did not correct the issue so I called TiVo support. The technician verified that TiVo was aware of the Comcast changes and suggested I go through guided set up to get the new channel line up. He gave me case number and said to call back if that did not correct the issue.
> 
> Guided set up did not resolve the issue so I called back. This time the technician told me that TiVo only found out about the Comcast channel line up change on April 11 and they were still working on fixing the issue which could take 3-7 days. I asked to speak with her superviser but after listening to hold music for 10 minutes I hung up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

I am also in Putnam County. After speaking with a TiVo customer service supervisor this is what they told me. Comcast does not send TiVo updates, clearly a lie. The supervisor was not aware of the changes to the channel update. They asked I emailed the new channel lineup list which I did. He stated it would take up to 10 days to fix the problem. For me the old channel locations do not work. In the interim I am not able to record in HD since those channels have no data they list "to be announced". I am paying for a service I can’t use anymore. TiVo just doesn’t care about their customers anymore, such a mess.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Reese said:


> I am also in Putnam County. After speaking with a TiVo customer service supervisor this is what they told me. Comcast does not send TiVo updates, clearly a lie. The supervisor was not aware of the changes to the channel update. They asked I emailed the new channel lineup list which I did. He stated it would take up to 10 days to fix the problem. For me the old channel locations do not work. In the interim I am not able to record in HD since those channels have no data they list "to be announced". I am paying for a service I can't use anymore. TiVo just doesn't care about their customers anymore, such a mess.


That why I started this Thread, I still have 4 more days, going to have to prep my wife if what you guys are going through is also going to happen to me also.


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

Good luck, let us know if the change is as bad as we are experiencing.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

So I got the new channels but never got the letter. I couldn't find anything on Comcast's website as to why it changed. Had to come to good old Tivo forum to find out.


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

logicman said:


> I am in Putnam County, NY. I received the letter describing upcoming channel changes a few weeks ago with an implementation date on or about April 12. On the evening of April 12, Comcast did switch the channels but my Premiere XL4 still had the old channel line up. I forced it to connect but that did not clear up the issue. I restarted the box this morning but that did not correct the issue so I called TiVo support. The technician verified that TiVo was aware of the Comcast changes and suggested I go through guided set up to get the new channel line up. He gave me case number and said to call back if that did not correct the issue.
> 
> Guided set up did not resolve the issue so I called back. This time the technician told me that TiVo only found out about the Comcast channel line up change on April 11 and they were still working on fixing the issue which could take 3-7 days. I asked to speak with her superviser but after listening to hold music for 10 minutes I hung up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi,

Just wanted to let you know TIVO changed the channel lineup this evening. It only took multiple calls totaling 6 hours and emailing them the new channel list from Comcast to get this accomplished. I am in Mahopac.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Reese said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know TIVO changed the channel lineup this evening. *It only took multiple calls totaling 6 hours* and emailing them the new channel list from Comcast to get this accomplished. I am in Mahopac.


Well, that's not bad at all--at $20/hour for your services, you just made a cool $120.


----------



## logicman (Sep 14, 2005)

Reese said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know TIVO changed the channel lineup this evening. It only took multiple calls totaling 6 hours and emailing them the new channel list from Comcast to get this accomplished. I am in Mahopac.


I called last night and they told me it had been escalated but might take several more days. I forced a connection this afternoon and the new channel lineup appeared. Yay!


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, that's not bad at all--at $20/hour for your services, you just made a cool $120.


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

I could apply it to my massive Comcast bill


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Down here in Huntsville, AL, Comcast still hasn't made the change that was scheduled for "on or about 4/8/2017". Did someone forget to hit ENTER? They must always mess up some mundane detail...


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

burdellgp said:


> Down here in Huntsville, AL, Comcast still hasn't made the change that was scheduled for "on or about 4/8/2017". Did someone forget to hit ENTER? They must always mess up some mundane detail...


Putnam county folks, the letter we received in the mail is incorrect, Comcast DVR online channel lineup is correct. TIVO must have used the list when updating channel list. I submitted a channel lineup to TIVO. Fingers crossed they make the changes and finally get this right.

Here are the correct channel locations.

1177 Live Well
1180 Movie
1183 Buzzer
1184 H&I
1186 Antenna TV
1187 This
1189 NHKW
1195 Bounce

Incorrect TIVO channel list
1174 Live Well
1177 My TV
1180 Buzzer
1181 WWORDT4
1183 WPIXTD2
1184 This
1186 WRNDT5
1187 WPIX This

Hope this helps you all.
Reese


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I just received a large channel update on my Roamio. It added all the channels above 1000. The lower channels were not deleted.

So far they don't appear to have anything on them.

I'm in Vancouver Washington which is the Portland Oregon market for Comcast. I never have received a letter from Comcast about a lineup change here.


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

Woke up this morning to discover that Comcast/Xfinity has moved a bunch of my channels (possibly just the major networks, CW, etc.) and my TiVo still had the old data. I forced a call-in but that didn't change anything. FWIW, I'm located in West Simsbury, CT (Hartford county).


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

mine got added this week. can't switch old season passes to new numbers when they aren't airing, so apparently I'm stuck with both channels for another year.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

srauly said:


> Woke up this morning to discover that Comcast/Xfinity has moved a bunch of my channels (possibly just the major networks, CW, etc.) and my TiVo still had the old data. I forced a call-in but that didn't change anything. FWIW, I'm located in West Simsbury, CT (Hartford county).


Oh crap ! Now I have to check as I am in the Hartford CT area


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

So at the end of the work day I turned on my TV and found that the problem was still there. I tried having my TiVo call in again, but still no luck. I just sent TiVo a support email.

I sure hope this isn't a new trend with TiVo.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Just got my letter today from Comcast in the Philly burbs and we're getting the new channels next month, hope noting gets fouled up.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

danm628 said:


> I just received a large channel update on my Roamio. It added all the channels above 1000. The lower channels were not deleted.
> 
> So far they don't appear to have anything on them.


I have content on the new channels. And on the old channels.

The couple of shows I checked were correct on both old and new channels.


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

I'm surprised there isn't a lot more activity in this thread.

Update: Today my TiVo displayed a message stating that several of my channels had changed. Unfortunately, they only fixed about 6 of them (pretty much just the major networks). But I discovered today that Comcast has actually moved more than half of my channels, including Food Network, HBO, and numerous others. But TiVo's update didn't mention those, and those are still broken (I can tune to the new channel manually, but there's no guide data for it - or, worse, it still thinks it's a different channel and has the wrong guide data for it).


----------



## Jameson1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

srauly said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a lot more activity in this thread.
> 
> Update: Today my TiVo displayed a message stating that several of my channels had changed. Unfortunately, they only fixed about 6 of them (pretty much just the major networks). But I discovered today that Comcast has actually moved more than half of my channels, including Food Network, HBO, and numerous others. But TiVo's update didn't mention those, and those are still broken (I can tune to the new channel manually, but there's no guide data for it - or, worse, it still thinks it's a different channel and has the wrong guide data for it).


Same exact problem. On the phone with Xfinity and they are clueless about the issue.


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

Jameson1973 said:


> Same exact problem. On the phone with Xfinity and they are clueless about the issue.


I think you are on the phone with the wrong company. TiVo is who needs to fix the channel mappings. Or are you suggesting that some of the channels that Xfinity changed were unintentional?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Jameson1973 said:


> Same exact problem. On the phone with Xfinity and they are clueless about the issue.


A few days ago I was on the phone with TiVo and gave them all the moved channels, they put up the new channels, fixed the networks and left me with changing anything I want to record that is not on a network channel to switch to the SD version, I don't know when their going to get the all the rest of the HD channels guide data, bummer.


----------



## Jameson1973 (Apr 22, 2017)

They updated my card. TIVO has the channel mapping for the Hartford area and will issue an update tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## demonmucha (Dec 23, 2005)

Jameson1973 said:


> They updated my card. TIVO has the channel mapping for the Hartford area and will issue an update tonight or tomorrow.


Awesome - I'll hold off on contacting TiVO. Woke up to this in Plainville CT on my Roamio:








Manually fixed the channels in the guide, but no guide data. Hoping I don't have to touch all the season passes once the lineup in the TiVO is updated.


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

I too am in central CT - West Hartford. Tivo programming guide hasn't caught up yet. Tivo really doesn't seem to have a good handle on what has happened. One connection to the Tivo service added the corrected channel numbers and guide information for local channels and a few of the cable channels; but a subsequent one then re-added the old and incorrect channels. The guide now seems to have many of the new and correct channel numbers, but programming information is missing; and the guide still shows certain channels on both the old and new numbers. And other channels haven't yet appeared at all, such as ESPN1.

Very frustrating. Tivo had a massive changeover to accommodate since comcast apparently is doing this nationwide, but comcast sent out letters a month ago announcing the change and giving the new channel numbers. You would have thought that Tivo would have been better prepared. And now that it has happened, Tivo's response seems confused.

Just hope this gets changed. We are seeing one very definite disadvantage of using a third-party DVR.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BHyde said:


> I too am in central CT - West Hartford. Tivo programming guide hasn't caught up yet. Tivo really doesn't seem to have a good handle on what has happened. One connection to the Tivo service added the corrected channel numbers and guide information for local channels and a few of the cable channels; but a subsequent one then re-added the old and incorrect channels. The guide now seems to have many of the new and correct channel numbers, but programming information is missing; and the guide still shows certain channels on both the old and new numbers. And other channels haven't yet appeared at all, such as ESPN1.
> 
> Very frustrating. Tivo had a massive changeover to accommodate since comcast apparently is doing this nationwide, but comcast sent out letters a month ago announcing the change and giving the new channel numbers. You would have thought that Tivo would have been better prepared. And now that it has happened, Tivo's response seems confused.
> 
> Just hope this gets changed. We are seeing one very definite disadvantage of using a third-party DVR.


I talked to TiVo today and they said it will take 7 days to complete all the Comcast changes, for now I am using manual recording for non network channels.


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

Let's hope!!


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

lessd said:


> I talked to TiVo today and they said it will take 7 days to complete all the Comcast changes...


Pathetic.


----------



## Reese (Apr 29, 2003)

Putnam County is still not correct. I sent changes to Tivo on thr 14th.


----------



## j_sunne (Jan 19, 2008)

Vernon/Tolland switched over yesterday. No guide data. If Comcast is aligning their beyond local cable channels nationwide, shouldn't this be simple?


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

j_sunne said:


> Vernon/Tolland switched over yesterday. No guide data. If Comcast is aligning their beyond local cable channels nationwide, shouldn't this be simple?


Hi I'm in Canton, CT, with same Comcast situation as j_sunne. I wonder if doing a new guided setup would update everything. But i'm hesitant to do that, in case it might mess up my cablecard connection. When i first had Comcast installed, it took them a week to get the cablecard working.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm having the same problems as everyone else. Some of the channels show up, some don't. However they all say "to be announced."

This is a Tivo problem. I would NOT repeat guided setup, and I would not bug Comcast anymore. Tivo needs to get their act together and get the guide updated. Period.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

justinw said:


> I'm having the same problems as everyone else. Some of the channels show up, some don't. However they all say "to be announced."
> 
> This is a Tivo problem. I would NOT repeat guided setup, and I would not bug Comcast anymore. Tivo needs to get their act together and get the guide updated. Period.


Last night I saw in the TiVo messages that IE: they added ch 1004, that one ch that has gone away and been replaces with ch 1030, I had to go in and uncheck 1004 in the ch list, 1030 stills works as NBC with guide data.


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

From West Hartford - ONE STEP FORWARD, ANOTHER BACKWARD. The local channels are now mostly correct, except that 1057 is listed as WEDH instead of WGBY. But the update last night changed 1205 back from ESPN (Comcast's current programming on that number) to USA (the old cable channel on the number).

Another curiosity is the treatment of the digital second and third broadcast channels from local providers -
It used to be as follows:
930 WFSBDT3 (WFSB-DT3)
931 WFSBDT2 (WFSB-DT2)
934 WVITDT2 (WVIT-DT2)
938 WTICDT2 (WTIC-DT2)
942 WCCTDT2 (WCCT-DT2)
943 WCCTDT3 (WCCT-DT3)
946 WTNHDT2 (WTNH-DT2)
954 WUVNDT4 (WUVN-DT4)
962 WUTH-CD (SD Feed)
966 Connecticut Sports Network
967 WEDHDT2 (WEDH-DT2)
970 WGBYDT3 (WGBY-DT3)
971 WGBYDT4 (WGBY-DT4)
972 WGBYDT2 (WGBY-DT2)
984 WCTXDT2 (WCTX-DT2)

Tivo still shows those, with correct programming. But Comcast also put those stations at new numbers, as shown below:

1154 WGBYDT2 (WGBY-DT2)
1155 WGBYDT3 (WGBY-DT3)
1156 WGBYDT4 (WGBY-DT4)
1160 WEDHDT2 (WEDH-DT2)
1161 Connecticut Sports Network
1165 WFSBDT3 (WFSB-DT3)
1166 WFSBDT2 (WFSB-DT2)
1169 WVITDT2 (WVIT-DT2)
1173 WTNHDT2 (WTNH-DT2)
1177 WCTXDT2 (WCTX-DT2)
1178 WCTXDT3 (WCTX-DT3)
1180 WTICDT2 (WTIC-DT2)
1184 WCCTDT2 (WCCT-DT2)
1185 WCCTDT3 (WCCT-DT3)
1191 WUVNDT4 (WUVN-DT4)

The TiVo Guide shows these but without programming.


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

And the programming guide gets almost all of the channels between 1205 and 1303, which Comcast now uses for HD sports channels, incorrect.

The TiVo guide has some correct channels for many of the reassigned channels between 1402 and 1497 correct, but programming info for only a few.

And the premium movie channels - completely messed up. Tivo does show some of the premium channels on their new numbers, but without programming information.


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

RE GUIDED SETUP - What I was initially told, when I did a chat with Tivo, was to rerun guided setup. That neither helped nor hurt. Going into Settings-Network, and then manually connecting to Tivo service does seem to catch Tivo's latest changes when they occur.


----------



## Vernon watcher (Apr 26, 2017)

I ran the guided setup, and that enabled the new channel numbers, but as others have found, programming data for the new channel locations is all "to be announced". So I forced a Tivo update (twice actually) to see if the latest data would have the programming info, but it did not. The stupid part is that the programming data has been available to Tivo all along, just at the old channel numbers. All Tivo had to do was re-assign the data to the new channel numbers. Seems like it should have been pretty simple. Until Tivo gets their act together, the only way I've found to make sure I'm not going to miss shows is to look at the to do list and modify the shows that will be impacted by telling it to record from all stations. I figure that way I'll at least get it in low-def if Tivo still doesn't have the info for the high def station. I suppose I could also set up manual recordings, but that would take time, and I'm hoping Tivo will fix this soon.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I have guide data for the new channels. Most of them are correct, a few have east coast/west coasts feed issues. A couple of channels were mislabeled. I've filed some reports with TiVo on this, will do the others as I have time.

There was one channel where it looked like the guide from Comcast online had it misidentified. I need to double check that and then figure out what to do. 

I still have the lower numbered channels and for the new channels with errors I've just limited the 1P to the lower channel for now.


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am in Madison, CT or the Branford Comcast area. So today is the first time NBCHD changed from 1004 to 1030. But my onepass cannot record on the 1030, it will record on 1004 which is NOT NBC anymore. I never received any notification from Comcast on the changes. All my onepasses are all in errors with all my Tivos. So annoying!!!


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

I just got Comcast channel lineup changes for BLOOMHD and POP-E. New channels are dead. Old ones work. Old channels in guide are "to be announced", new (dead) channels have the data.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I just got an update that fixed most of the errors. Still checking all the changes.


----------



## j_sunne (Jan 19, 2008)

What I'm seeing here in Tolland is only previously un-mapped numbers got updated to the new lineup. I thought it may have been a Tivo issue with overwriting my previously mapped channels so did the following: Program data and to do list reset, did a setup for Frontier rather than Comcast, then a guided setup for Comcast. The same channels are incorrect, so it looks like I'll just have to wait.


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

I got this reply from TiVo yesterday:

A TiVo Channel Lineup Specialist will work to resolve the issue as quickly as possible. This typically takes three to five business days. Most lineup changes are downloaded to your TiVo box automatically during a daily connection, so you won't need to change your OnePasses or other scheduled recordings.

We are aware of the lineup changes in your area and are working to resolve this as quickly as possible. The issue that we are having is that when TiVo audit a lineup it is compared to the providers listing and at this time Comcast has not updated their website. However we have had multiple customers send us the updated lineup as provided to them by Comcast and we have escalated this issue on a high priority to resolve. We are sorry for the length of time this is taking.​
My latest update last night made no changes.

From West Hartford


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

This says that it should be consistent all over the country.

Additional Channel Lineup - Xfinity Help and Support Forums


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

lessd said:


> I talked to TiVo today and they said it will take 7 days to complete all the Comcast changes, for now I am using manual recording for non network channels.


I'm on the Plainville, CT Comcast system. We're doing the same workaround here - add the new channel to the lineup and manually record by time.

It's kind of a bummer that Rovi dropped the ball on this. I've been with TiVo since the S2 days, and while the major lineup changes haven't always been perfect this is the first big change that was ever missed to this degree .

When the lineup change did not come in Tuesday morning after forcing a call, I created a lineup issue with TiVo and escalated via support. In a follow up discussion with them I made it clear that we are completely dead in the water here, and supplied them with the Comcast mailer that contained a complete list of channel moves as well as the entire HD lineup.

I was told they would crank the priority on this and reach out to me on Friday to check in. This seems to jive with what BHyde was just told as well. I'm hopeful that means we'll have the issue fixed before then, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mschnebly said:


> This says that it should be consistent all over the country.
> 
> Additional Channel Lineup - Xfinity Help and Support Forums


...and comcast never gets anything wrong, misrepresents services, or makes mistakes when launching an update, and always knows exactly what they're talking about...


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

I went to Comcast to download the new channel listing and found out that Comcast did NOT update their own listings!!! NBC is still on 1004 instead of the 1030 among all the other changes!!! Tivo have not updated their channel listings either for CT shoreline area!!!


----------



## CtGolfer (Mar 31, 2009)

husky55 said:


> I went to Comcast to download the new channel listing and found out that Comcast did NOT update their own listings!!! NBC is still on 1004 instead of the 1030 among all the other changes!!! Tivo have not updated their channel listings either for CT shoreline area!!!


Too funny -I have not been on this forum in months and I came on tonight and said to my wife, Look, someone from the CT shoreline."
Then I saw Madison. I live in Madison (Indian Trail). Also UConn, class of '86. I have been going through Guided Setup... and channels still showing old info. I'm doing manual recordings to replace my season pass shows -real pain. Hope it will update soon.


----------



## j_sunne (Jan 19, 2008)

At least Xfinity on Demand is accessible via the Tivo these days to view missed recordings.


----------



## ad301 (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm on the The Branford system (which includes Madison, Guilford, etc) and a service connection an hour ago got me the updated guide data for the new channels. That was on my Roamio, but oddly my Premier box was not updated after a connection made after that.

Update: the Premier is updated now too.


----------



## saharasurfer (Feb 6, 2002)

Branford system ... Romio is updated and looks good at first glance. Will need to check it more closely later for the full lineup impacted. My Romio connected this morning on its own around 9AM ... nothing happened. But I just did it again manually and the updates came in ... TiVo message and all.

Running my Premiere upgrade now.


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

The CT SHORELINE Tivo users are alive and well!!! My Roamio checked in this AM, same old data. Going to check now!!!!


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I just forced an update on my Roamio and still don't have any of the new data.

I'm on the Vernon CT comcast system.


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just a heads up, Roamio updated fine, Premier did not. So They are not getting the same channel listing, although the listing should be the same for all Tivos. Premier took a long time to load and showed no changes.


----------



## Vernon watcher (Apr 26, 2017)

still nothing for my TiVo Bolt, in Vernon.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

husky55 said:


> Just a heads up, Roamio updated fine, Premier did not. So They are not getting the same channel listing, although the listing should be the same for all Tivos. Premier took a long time to load and showed no changes.


Can you make sure they both show the same Cable Provider and Cable Lineup on the System Information page?

Scott


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess I should be happy that TiVo didn't follow Comcast's announced schedule for Huntsville, AL; 4 weeks past the date in the letter and our lineup hasn't changed! Don't know what devilry Comcast is working at...


----------



## kitt84 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just a heads up on the Branford CT system, the guide has FXHD-W on 1409. Should be FXHD-E. All listings are three hours later than they should be.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I can report that in the Vernon CT area I received the new channel listings and updated guide data today. To follow up on the above post, in Vernon at least, 1409 is listed as FXHD-E.


----------



## Vernon watcher (Apr 26, 2017)

Vernon watcher said:


> still nothing for my TiVo Bolt, in Vernon.


OK, TiVo has finally updated the channels here. Had to spend about an hour going through them all and checking them on or off depending on whether I get the station. Hopefully it will be smoother sailing moving forward.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just got an E_mail that TiVo had fixed the Comcast channel change as of now in the Hartford CT area, as of last night I stall had a few channels with no data about what was playing, I will check it out tonight and get back to TiVo if I still have channels without data.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

Just updating this:
Comcast got the new lineup to most of Central CT over the weekend, but the remapping wasn't entirely accurate.

By my current count:
6 channels need to be added
4 channels need to be moved
12 channels need to be removed
1 channel needs to be altered

Thankfully, most of the popular channels are now correct. I supplied the next round of changes when they followed up with me, and they should hopefully be active in a day or two.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

One of my TiVo's had a message this morning about some deleted channels - but mainly a huge list of added channels, all in the 1000 range. I'm in Southern NH, and I haven't yet received any letter from Comcast about this. 

-Kevin


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

kbmb said:


> One of my TiVo's had a message this morning about some deleted channels - but mainly a huge list of added channels, all in the 1000 range. I'm in Southern NH, and I haven't yet received any letter from Comcast about this.
> 
> -Kevin


 I got same message - all channels from the 1000 to the 2000 Channels. however big problem for me now at the same time all my remaining 1080i mpeg2 local channels suddenly look very compressed and choppy. I pressed the info button to make sure it said the local channels were still being sent 1080 but as of today after getting that new channel message all my locals look much worse. Later I plan to download some 1080i local channels to my computer to look at the file size and structure and see if they look very different on my new recordings


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

Auto-display of an incoming message; the Comcast Neighborhood of channels moved in here in the SF Bay Area. The listing of added channels stopped after 5 <ch. down> depresses.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

We got the lineup change on our TiVo yesterday and the new channels above 999 are indeed active here so from our perspective this went well. It helped that we did not already have any channels above 999 so no impact due to channel moves and any possible delays on getting the lineup change (not sure when they went active and no notice on our bills).

Scott


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I just got a large update of the above 1000 channels on my Roamio and Bolt. They went active a few weeks ago but there were some errors in the initial update.

Oddly I was getting east coast feeds on some channels where the lower number channel was the west coast. Rovi guide had the channels as west coast so things were off by 3 hours (most of the HBO channels in the 1800s had this issue). A few channels were wrong (again some of the HBO channels). 

At least part of this was due to Comcast not Rovi guide issues. When I was first filing reports I realized that some of the channels I was receiving did not match what Comcast showed in their online guide. Comcast had the wrong network listed for some channels. So I had to wait till Comcast fixed things before TiVo did anything.

I haven't gone through the channels yet to see if everything is correct after the update.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

danm628 said:


> I haven't gone through the channels yet to see if everything is correct after the update.


I just checked and the HBO entries in the 1800s are still partially wrong. I just filed a ticket at TiVo.

Of course it didn't help that Comcast had the information wrong for a couple of weeks.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

I got the added channels on 6/1 (Seattle area), with no notice from Comcast. Anticipating problems with east cost vs. west coast I have removed all the >999 channels from "My channels" for now until things settle down. I may just leave them removed, as it *sounds* like Comcast isn't taking away the sub-1000 channels (and I have my favorites & OnePasses set up how I want them already).

Most of the channels have guide data, except one of the local stations (KIRO). I didn't check to see if any shows were 3 hours off from their sub-1000 counterparts.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I really wish new channels weren't auto-added. Then I just have to go through everything and delete 50 channels every time (and remember which ones). Moving is OK. But I don't want 30 new local channels randomly peppered through my list that I have to find and remove.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sar840t2 said:


> I got the added channels on 6/1 (Seattle area), with no notice from Comcast. *Anticipating problems with east cost vs. west coast I have removed all the >999 channels from "My channels" for now until things settle down.* I may just leave them removed, as it *sounds* like Comcast isn't taking away the sub-1000 channels (and I have my favorites & OnePasses set up how I want them already).


Ugh, wish I'd visited TCF before overhauling my "My Channels" and OnePass Manager to use the 1000+ channels. Looks like I need to run through all my channels, again, to verify the broadcasted content against the listing.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Ugh, wish I'd visited TCF before overhauling my "My Channels" and OnePass Manager to use the 1000+ channels. Looks like I need to run through all my channels, again, to verify the broadcasted content against the listing.


Yeah I'm going to wait and let the dust settle for quite a while before starting to use the new channel numbers in new 1P or even thinking about changing all my existing 1P. Luckily we didn't have any channels above 999 so no channel moves or impact to us.

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I got all the added 1000+ channels on my replacement Roamio this week. I removed all of them after running guided setup, have no issues with the old lineup.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> I got all the added 1000+ channels on my replacement Roamio this week. I removed all of them after running guided setup, have no issues with the old lineup.


Ditto here also in the ATL.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Yeah I'm going to wait and let the dust settle for quite a while before starting to use the new channel numbers in new 1P or even thinking about changing all my existing 1P. Luckily we didn't have any channels above 999 so no channel moves or impact to us.
> 
> Scott


you don't have to change each 1p individually...if you eliminate the duplicate channels, they will update on their own, finding the new channels through the guide data (theoretically).

i haven't experienced this recently, but it has worked reliably in the past.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> you don't have to change each 1p individually...if you eliminate the duplicate channels, they will update on their own, finding the new channels through the guide data (theoretically).
> 
> i haven't experienced this recently, but it has worked reliably in the past.


Good point! Yes, I've had it work as well for example when my son went to college with his HD and switched from Comcast to Fios.

I didn't eliminate the duplicates the last time but over time moved the 1P over to the new channels before they dropped them which ended up being several years later.

Scott


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Did any of the places that have had the Comcast mass-lineup-change have HD channels at 1000+ in the previous lineup (i.e. the previous "neighborhood" attempt)? Here in Huntsville, AL, we had HD channels move to 1000+ years ago (4+ years IIRC?).

We got the letter that the new lineup change would land "on or about" April 8, but two months later, nothing has happened. I was just wondering if it had something to do with the old lineup; seems most of the people reporting the new lineup here went from HDs below 1000 to the new lineup.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

burdellgp said:


> Did any of the places that have had the Comcast mass-lineup-change have HD channels at 1000+ in the previous lineup (i.e. the previous "neighborhood" attempt)? Here in Huntsville, AL, we had HD channels move to 1000+ years ago (4+ years IIRC?).
> 
> We got the letter that the new lineup change would land "on or about" April 8, but two months later, nothing has happened. I was just wondering if it had something to do with the old lineup; seems most of the people reporting the new lineup here went from HDs below 1000 to the new lineup.


Here in the Philly suburbs we had some channels that were above 1000 before the change, maybe 10-12 of them, can't recall the exact number, like BBC America was 1225. They were all moved to new numbers somewhere else in the 1000's that fit into the new groupings, e.g. sports, news.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

burdellgp said:


> Did any of the places that have had the Comcast mass-lineup-change have HD channels at 1000+ in the previous lineup (i.e. the previous "neighborhood" attempt)? Here in Huntsville, AL, we had HD channels move to 1000+ years ago (4+ years IIRC?).
> 
> We got the letter that the new lineup change would land "on or about" April 8, but two months later, nothing has happened. I was just wondering if it had something to do with the old lineup; seems most of the people reporting the new lineup here went from HDs below 1000 to the new lineup.


All my HD channels were above 1000 before, Comcast just changed the number assignments on about 200 of those channels. A Pain but now all is OK


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Submitted my fourth request for the WGN / WGNT fiasco here in Chicago. Let's place bets that they will align it with the WGN America feed yet again even though I wrote in my ticket that it was the local WGN feed.

Also submitted three other tickets for missing or wrong icons. I've done this in the past (addressed the wrong logo) and they actually changed the guide.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, in south Jersey I can get a signal on all of the new channels in the 1000's. Unfortunately, the few that moved, like FXXHD now have no guide data. I emailed the lineup to Tivo. Nothing yet. Only actual message in the last few weeks was a Playboy name change in the 500's.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm in SE Michigan, and Comcast did the change about a month ago. Ever since, I've been loosing various channels. Some I can tune, but there's just a black screen, others I can't tune, and the TiVo says I'm not authorized for that channel. Sometime yesterday, I lost FNCHD and TCMHD. I went to their support site and had them "hit" my devices, but that didn't do anything. Dreading a support call.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

AlphaDelta said:


> I'm in SE Michigan, and Comcast did the change about a month ago. Ever since, I've been loosing various channels. Some I can tune, but there's just a black screen, others I can't tune, and the TiVo says I'm not authorized for that channel. Sometime yesterday, I lost FNCHD and TCMHD. I went to their support site and had them "hit" my devices, but that didn't do anything. Dreading a support call.


Are the channels you are losing the old ones or the new ones? More detail would be helpful, including specific numbers.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

It's both channels, the old channel and the new one. One example is AMCHD, 222 and 1405. I was on the phone with Comcast last night, and was moving through the channels from the cable card menu. Just about everything from 190-215 was black (but 100% signal). The equivalent new channels are in the 1400 range and same deal, 100% signal, but nothing there.

I'm wondering if Comcast switched to MPEG4 on those channels but didn't inform us.

I have to call back again; when supposedly consulting with their supervisor, they disconnected me after a couple minutes on hold.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

AlphaDelta said:


> It's both channels, the old channel and the new one. One example is AMCHD, 222 and 1405. I was on the phone with Comcast last night, and was moving through the channels from the cable card menu. Just about everything from 190-215 was black (but 100% signal). The equivalent new channels are in the 1400 range and same deal, 100% signal, but nothing there.
> 
> I'm wondering if Comcast switched to MPEG4 on those channels but didn't inform us.
> 
> I have to call back again; when supposedly consulting with their supervisor, they disconnected me after a couple minutes on hold.


Unless other subscribers in your region are reporting the same problem, it sounds like there is a disconnect in your individual account settings.

If you do not get a resolution from your next call to a CSR supervisor, I suggest that you post your issue on the Comcast Help & Support Forums or PM directly with one of the stalwart technicians there, such as ComcastZach or Comcast Teds.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

AlphaDelta said:


> It's both channels, the old channel and the new one. One example is AMCHD, 222 and 1405. I was on the phone with Comcast last night, and was moving through the channels from the cable card menu. Just about everything from 190-215 was black (but 100% signal). The equivalent new channels are in the 1400 range and same deal, 100% signal, but nothing there.
> 
> I'm wondering if Comcast switched to MPEG4 on those channels but didn't inform us.


Oh just noticed your signature that you have an S3 OLED, so that's probably exactly what's happening. We got a letter a month or so warning us that they are supposed to switch (or start switching) around June 13th.

We upgraded from our 2 S3 OLED's to a Roamio Pro with their longtime user promotion back in October 2015 as we had heard this was coming and knew the S3 OLED didn't support MPEG4.

What does diagnostics show on those channels? If I recall correctly, it will show MPEG2 on the channels that are MPEG2 but something else on MPEG4 channels from what others had posted here.

Scott


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the 1000's channels. I also still have the HD 800ish channels. I prefer the layout of the latter. Are they planning to remove these?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

schatham said:


> I have the 1000's channels. I also still have the HD 800ish channels. I prefer the layout of the latter. Are they planning to remove these?


According to them, they are supposed to remain for the forseeable future, but things can change. In this case though, there is no real "cost" to them in terms of bandwidth, just small bit of set up work initially.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> Oh just noticed your signature that you have an S3 OLED, so that's probably exactly what's happening. We got a letter a month or so warning us that they are supposed to switch (or start switching) around June 13th.
> 
> We upgraded from our 2 S3 OLED's to a Roamio Pro with their longtime user promotion back in October 2015 as we had heard this was coming and knew the S3 OLED didn't support MPEG4.
> 
> ...


I can't find anything on the diagnostics screen that indicates whether the video is MPEG2 or 4, but I'm pretty convinced that MPEG4 is the issue. I've got a new box on order. Hopefully Comcast will let me (re)pair a cablecard over the phone when it arrives.

--Jeff


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

AlphaDelta said:


> I can't find anything on the diagnostics screen that indicates whether the video is MPEG2 or 4, but I'm pretty convinced that MPEG4 is the issue. I've got a new box on order. Hopefully Comcast will let me (re)pair a cablecard over the phone when it arrives.
> 
> --Jeff


It's Video PID for each tuner, it will either display MPEG2 or H.264 (I think that's the name for MPEG4 or H.265).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

HerronScott said:


> *Oh just noticed your signature that you have an S3 OLED, so that's probably exactly what's happening.* We got a letter a month or so warning us that they are supposed to switch (or start switching) around June 13th.
> 
> We upgraded from our 2 S3 OLED's to a Roamio Pro with their longtime user promotion back in October 2015 as we had heard this was coming and knew the S3 OLED didn't support MPEG4.
> 
> ...


Good catch, Scott; I missed that detail entirely (failure to read the small print).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

AlphaDelta said:


> I've got a new box on order. Hopefully Comcast will let me (re)pair a cablecard over the phone when it arrives.


That worked well for us when we moved one of the cards in our S3 OLED to the Roamio Pro. You'll get to turn in the second CableCARD in your S3 OLED as well (I we kept ours as a 1-tuner as long as they were only charging my 80 cents a month until they changed that to an ADO charge).

Scott


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It's Video PID for each tuner, it will either display MPEG2 or H.264 (I think that's the name for MPEG4 or H.265).


I thought it might be Video PID, but it just gave a hexadecimal number, 0xE2D I think.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlphaDelta said:


> I thought it might be Video PID, but it just gave a hexadecimal number, 0xE2D I think.


It's after the hex number (in parenthesis).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

AlphaDelta said:


> I thought it might be Video PID, but it just gave a hexadecimal number, 0xE2D I think.





JoeKustra said:


> It's after the hex number (in parenthesis).


The S3 OLED may only report the hex number and not MPEG4 since it was never updated to support MPEG4 recording from a cable source (although the chipset supports MPEG4 playback and I believe you used to be able to push MPEG4 content to it).

We still don't have any MPEG4 channels here (although they gave us tomorrow as the date for deploying them) so can't verify if that's the right PID or not.

Scott


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Check for channel 1995 - IIRC that's the Comcast h.264 test channel (only available in markets where they're transitioning).


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

An easier way is to press the info button on a channel and to the right it tells you, 1080i, 720p or 480.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

schatham said:


> An easier way is to press the info button on a channel and to the right it tells you, 1080i, 720p or 480.


That doesn't tell you if it's MPEG2 or MPEG4.

Scott


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

If you know you got 1080i on a channel and now it's 720p the change over happened.



HerronScott said:


> That doesn't tell you if it's MPEG2 or MPEG4.
> 
> Scott


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

schatham said:


> If you know you got 1080i on a channel and now it's 720p the change over happened.


That's how I realized the switch was starting for me, HBO and Cinemax went from 1080i to 720p.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm here in Middletown, CT... the channels updated via Comcast, but both of my Tivos (Premiere and Roamio) are still showing the old listing numbers. Is there some way to fix this? Have others had the update happen for them and fix the numbering? I tried a guided setup yesterday and a forced connection today - neither seem to see the update.

We tried calling Tivo support to no avail - they wouldn't tell us if they know of the change at all. They just told us to go to the the lineup change request page. I just want to know if Tivo is working on it, or if it's available and I need to do something on my device.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

All the old channels still work, so they show in the guide. Use my channels guide and un-check the channels you don't want to use.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

schatham said:


> If you know you got 1080i on a channel and now it's 720p the change over happened.


Right, but in this case they have an S3 OLED which can't decode a cable MPEG4 channel (or doesn't have the software programming to do so might be better statement) so it's not going to show the resolution on the channel.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

schwinn said:


> I'm here in Middletown, CT... the channels updated via Comcast, but both of my Tivos (Premiere and Roamio) are still showing the old listing numbers. Is there some way to fix this? Have others had the update happen for them and fix the numbering? I tried a guided setup yesterday and a forced connection today - neither seem to see the update.
> 
> We tried calling Tivo support to no avail - they wouldn't tell us if they know of the change at all. They just told us to go to the the lineup change request page. I just want to know if Tivo is working on it, or if it's available and I need to do something on my device.


Ours happened automatically at least from my viewpoint, but I have no idea when Comcast actually added the channels versus when TiVo added them to the guide on June 1st. For us, this change is non-impacting since we had no channels above 999 so they were all additions.

Did you already have channels above 999? If not, then I'd probably just wait to see when TiVo adds the channels. If you did have channels above 999 and this is impacting you, then I'd submit either a lineup change or ticket reporting the change to try and insure that TiVo is going to be working on it. Unfortunately there's no way to know if they are aware of your area switching and no there's nothing you need to do on your device.

Scott


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

schatham said:


> All the old channels still work, so they show in the guide. Use my channels guide and un-check the channels you don't want to use.


Around here (CT) the old channels don't work, as they are now filled with new content.

TiVo support seemed pretty clueless about the whole ordeal.

For me, It's three days into this change, and I'm still having to manually record programs.

It's becoming easy to see why TiVo is said to be getting out of the retail part of their business, they really don't have a clue how to support retail customers.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Ours happened automatically at least from my viewpoint, but I have no idea when Comcast actually added the channels versus when TiVo added them to the guide on June 1st. For us, this change is non-impacting since we had no channels above 999 so they were all additions.
> 
> Did you already have channels above 999? If not, then I'd probably just wait to see when TiVo adds the channels. If you did have channels above 999 and this is impacting you, then I'd submit either a lineup change or ticket reporting the change to try and insure that TiVo is going to be working on it. Unfortunately there's no way to know if they are aware of your area switching and no there's nothing you need to do on your device.
> 
> Scott


Yes, I had channels above 999 already. I looked further and the new channels are present in the guide, along with the old ones. This is awful because it means the Tivo won't auto-switch the season passes to the new channel... so we have to do all this manually?!

Secondly, the new channels are working (video/audio) but the listings are "To Be Announced" on almost all of them. Again, this breaks all the Tivo functionality crippling the DVR. In other words, I can either have it record the wrong channels or I can't have my season passes work. WTF?!

I did call support, and they told me to use the lineup change form. Problem is, there are SO MANY CHANNELS that moved that it would take quite some time to submit all of them. And, the phone support simply wasn't "hearing" the issue and wouldn't take any responsibility or information to address the issue. Wow, that's awful.

I even tried calling the Executive Support line (they have been helpful before)... and they haven't returned my call either.

It's crazy how poorly this transition is being handled by all parties (Comcast and Tivo)... and there seems to be no way to let them know of these problems in an efficient way. (Yes, we did submit a lineup change anyway, with a lot of text, but I don't know if that's making any progress either (I never get any notifications on lineup reports, until after they are "closed"... and with no feedback of what happened or how it was fixed.))


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

schwinn said:


> Yes, I had channels above 999 already. I looked further and the new channels are present in the guide, along with the old ones. This is awful because it means the Tivo won't auto-switch the season passes to the new channel... so we have to do all this manually?!
> 
> Secondly, the new channels are working (video/audio) but the listings are "To Be Announced" on almost all of them. Again, this breaks all the Tivo functionality crippling the DVR. In other words, I can either have it record the wrong channels or I can't have my season passes work. WTF?!
> 
> ...


What you need to do is get a copy of your correct channel lineup from Comcast and send it to TiVo via a lineup correction request. They will fix it then though could take a few weeks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

schwinn said:


> Yes, I had channels above 999 already. I looked further and the new channels are present in the guide, along with the old ones. This is awful because it means the Tivo won't auto-switch the season passes to the new channel... so we have to do all this manually?!
> 
> Secondly, the new channels are working (video/audio) but the listings are "To Be Announced" on almost all of them. Again, this breaks all the Tivo functionality crippling the DVR. In other words, I can either have it record the wrong channels or I can't have my season passes work. WTF?!


Both of these issues should resolve themselves when your TiVo lineup is updated. I agree that these massive changes which I bet have moving schedules on the cable company side are a mess. What's interesting for our franchise is that TiVo and TVguide.com (Rovi) are showing the "new" channels for us, but Screenertv.com (the old Zap2it/Tribune) does not.

Scott


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WorldBandRadio said:


> Around here (CT) the old channels don't work, as they are now filled with new content.
> 
> TiVo support seemed pretty clueless about the whole ordeal.
> 
> ...


For The Hartford CT area I called TiVo and read the Comcast ch. changes one by one, must have been over 100 of them, within about 4 days all was mostly working, a few ch. had no guide data but that was fixed in about two weeks. I feel sorry for TiVo having to go through this as it was not of their doing, so IMHO TiVo does have a clue on support of retail customers.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say thanks for your assistance and recommendations. New TiVo arrived and to my surprise, TiVo and the Comcast cablecard line were available that evening to get it subscribed and my cablecard paired. All my channels are working now.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What you need to do is get a copy of your correct channel lineup from Comcast and send it to TiVo via a lineup correction request. They will fix it then though could take a few weeks.


Where do I find the lineup correction request form? I used the contact support form, but nothing has happened. They said to repeat guided setup, which I did, and nothing changed. It has been weeks now. This is garbage. I expect better service from Tivo


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

squiredogs said:


> Where do I find the lineup correction request form? I used the contact support form, but nothing has happened. They said to repeat guided setup, which I did, and nothing changed. It has been weeks now. This is garbage. I expect better service from Tivo


Finally got my program guide data. I guess they did follow up my request from two weeks ago. Whew!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

squiredogs said:


> Where do I find the lineup correction request form? I used the contact support form, but nothing has happened. They said to repeat guided setup, which I did, and nothing changed. It has been weeks now. This is garbage. I expect better service from Tivo


www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


----------



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

I am having the opposite issue. In Southern Ct, got the channel lineup message mid day yesterday that a ton of channels changed. The guide updated but the signal is still coming thru on the original channel. I tried the guided setup but still the same. I manually added back the old channels to be able to watch but cannot record. I opened a channel lineup ticket with TiVo. Interestingly, this only affected my roamio, my premiere boxes didn't get the update yet.


----------



## c_tripps_2k (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know who is at fault here but both companies should be ashamed of themselves. For massive changes like these they should be directly communicating and coordinating these changes. 

Memphis line up changed around 6/11, I didn't notice till Saturday morning when I sat down to watch recordings and I said WTF?

Called Comcast and within an hour got message on TiVo of hundreds of changes. Ran guided setup and channels were still wrong. Called TiVo and the wanted me to go through all channels and report each one. Told them it's not my job and that they should be in contact with Comcast to validate lineup. 

Rovi has ruined my TiVo.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

c_tripps_2k said:


> I don't know who is at fault here but both companies should be ashamed of themselves. For massive changes like these they should be directly communicating and coordinating these changes.


In most areas, even though there were lots of additions, they were overlays, so the old channel #s were still valid. Those markets could just ignore the channel changes if they wanted. In some markets looks like that wasn't the case.


----------



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

After spending a wasteful 2 hours on the phone with Tivo and Comcast support, I finally got a Comcast rep to understand my issue and they confirmed that tivo jumped the gun on the lineup changes. In our area the changes are not in effect until 6/27. 
Do I bother reporting the 100+ changes to Tivo lineup email or wait it out.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

elliemaej said:


> After spending a wasteful 2 hours on the phone with Tivo and Comcast support, I finally got a Comcast rep to understand my issue and they confirmed that tivo jumped the gun on the lineup changes. In our area the changes are not in effect until 6/27.
> Do I bother reporting the 100+ changes to Tivo lineup email or wait it out


Depends on whether you already had channels above 1000 and if so how big the impact is to you over the next 8 days. If I only had a couple of shows to be recorded on channels that "moved", I'd probably manually record them versus risking TiVo updating the lineup twice.

Scott


----------



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

HerronScott said:


> Depends on whether you already had channels above 1000 and if so how big the impact is to you over the next 8 days. If I only had a couple of shows to be recorded on channels that "moved", I'd probably manually record them versus risking TiVo updating the lineup twice.
> 
> Scott


Yes, already had the 1000s. Manually added back the ones the deleted. I did reply to the email I got from tivo asking them to rollback the changes but I doubt it will happen. Not recording too many series at the moment and figured out the old fashioned way of doing manual recording (like the old days). It's just annoying. Since I'm lifetime on all my devices, don't even have any leverage with them.


----------



## Disinterested (Jun 20, 2017)

TiVo has been unusable in our household for the past five days because of a massive realignment of Comcast channel assignments. Only PBS, CBS & ABC channels remain usable through the TiVo TV Guide, all other television networks and cable channels have been reassigned. For example the Guide lists the programming for NBC on it's former assignment (1004) but there is no programming, go to the newly assigned channel (1030) and you can watch but not schedule a recording because the Guide is blank. Some programming can be recorded by using the Manual Recording option, but only if the channel was previously used. The Manual record option does not function on the newly assigned channels where there are no Guide entries & also, the Manually recorded programs are recorded with incorrect program and network titles. - It's a MESS. 

I spent time on the phone with both TiVo & Comcast with no promised short term resolution. I was told it may take weeks to resolve for our ZIP Code. Since Comcast & TiVo communicate to simply exchange a database of programming and channels this demonstrates massive incompetence on the part of both companies who don't mind charging top dollar for services they fail to deliver, reminiscent of TiVo's failed attempt to transfer the Guide function to their own 'TV Guide' from the Tribune Company. Comcast is a moneymaking machine who ironically included their own network NBC in their incompetence. Is Dish Network this bad?


----------



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

Disinterested said:


> TiVo has been unusable in our household for the past five days because of a massive realignment of Comcast channel assignments. Only PBS, CBS & ABC channels remain usable through the TiVo TV Guide, all other television networks and cable channels have been reassigned. For example the Guide lists the programming for NBC on it's former assignment (1004) but there is no programming, go to the newly assigned channel (1030) and you can watch but not schedule a recording because the Guide is blank. Some programming can be recorded by using the Manual Recording option, but only if the channel was previously used. The Manual record option does not function on the newly assigned channels where there are no Guide entries & also, the Manually recorded programs are recorded with incorrect program and network titles. - It's a MESS.
> 
> I spent time on the phone with both TiVo & Comcast with no promised short term resolution. I was told it may take weeks to resolve for our ZIP Code. Since Comcast & TiVo communicate to simply exchange a database of programming and channels this demonstrates massive incompetence on the part of both companies who don't mind charging top dollar for services they fail to deliver, reminiscent of TiVo's failed attempt to transfer the Guide function to their own 'TV Guide' from the Tribune Company. Comcast is a moneymaking machine who ironically included their own network NBC in their incompetence. Is Dish Network this bad?


I feel your pain, I am in the same boat. You can manually add in the channels under the channel list. If they were not reused, you can still see the channel name but no other programming info. I created a spreadsheet of the old/new channels to at least manually go to those channels to watch TV. I have also been able to manually record but agreed it is a royal pain and Comcast and/or Tivo need to rectify the issue ASAP!


----------



## AMike (Oct 22, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> Ditto here also in the ATL.


I actually did the opposite. I prefer the new channel lineup as it makes it easier to find programs for live viewing in the guide versus going through channel groupings that have no rhyme or reason.

One of my Bolts had the full channel line-up and guide information well before the other boxes in my home. Now everything is updated.


----------



## Disinterested (Jun 20, 2017)

My conclusion after wasting time with both TiVo & Comcast Customer 'Service' reps is that Comcast has to take the initiative to provide data to TiVo and then TiVo has to be motivated to update the lineup for your cable system within your ZIP Code. (It was interesting to note that TiVo started to list some of the new channel assignments to the Guide, without programming details but never sent out one of their Messages). 

TiVo was able to identify a totally different Comcast network in a different part of the state that was up to date for most of what we watch. I went through the 'Repeat Initial Setup' using a different ZIP Code and selected a different Comcast cable system that turns out to be similar to ours in many channel assignments. Of course, some of ours are missing from the Guide and the Guide lists some that well never receive but it will work in the interim. (It does seem like a lot of work compared to the correct solution, which is to load an updated database for our Guide).


----------



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

I got a reply email from Tivo Lineup that my issue was corrected. I get home and check and they fixed about 8 of the 100 that are messed up. Then they sent me a survey about my experience with their customer service. Needless to say, they didn't get a good review.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Right now I have some of the same channels in 4 difference places with Comcast in my Tivo guide. I had gone thru once before and turned off the channels but now each time Comcast makes a change all the channels get turned back on again. I just ordered a new Bolt+ that will get here on Mon. I will see what happens when I plug that in.


----------



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

Follow up. All channels have been corrected. Now I have to wait and see what happens when Comcast finally changes them.


----------



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

Additional follow-up. Comcast has changed to the new channels as promised. Now the guide is wrong again. Let's see how long it will take to fix this time.


----------



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

elliemaej said:


> Additional follow-up. Comcast has changed to the new channels as promised. Now the guide is wrong again. Let's see how long it will take to fix this time.


Emailed TiVo lineup again and it was fixed again today. Hopefully Comcast doesn't make anymore changes anytime soon.


----------

